# Msi inspection



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, so we been working with msi inspections for some months now. We have done around 1000 inspections; from which we have probably done work at 20 places, my question is are this inspections really worth it, i mean we make $1.50 out of each inspection by the time you take on gas, millage and the inspector gets pay hourly. 

we are about to just stop doing inspections, we have been in the same houses some of them 4 times once a month and nothing happens.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SANTYY30 said:


> Hello everyone, so we been working with msi inspections for some months now. We have done around 1000 inspections; from which we have probably done work at 20 places, my question is are this inspections really worth it, i mean we make $1.50 out of each inspection by the time you take on gas, millage and the inspector gets pay hourly.
> 
> we are about to just stop doing inspections, we have been in the same houses some of them 4 times once a month and nothing happens.


Read your post the answer is in there.

Inspections are a waste of time.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

craigslist hack said:


> read your post the answer is in there.
> 
> Inspections are a waste of time.


thank you just want it to see how many people are in the same situation or if is just us


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

*inspections*

I tried that for a day and that was the last time I will do it. All the **** that they want you to fill out that goes with each work order, for a $1.50. I took 3-4 hours after I got home to upload all the junk and fill out he PCR form. You lose your ass


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

$1.50 is surly not worth getting shot over is it?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

1000 inspections in 1 month to make $1500??? 

8/hr * 40 hrs/wk * 4 wk/month = $1280. No inspections are not worth it


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow I was just figuring this out.... I just got a realtor approval for a $21,000 job cuz the INSPECTOR did not put some "environmental hazard" on their inspection form and now the INSPECTOR is paying for my work. 

I figure, at your pay rate, it would take 14,000 inspections to pay my invoice.


----------



## Mr. Sorry (Jan 22, 2015)

I did work for msi through a third party. I was getting a lot of initial services. And pre approval trash outs. So once I left the middle man I signed up with msi later on and all they would send me was inspections and meet and greats to get the power turned on. Waste of time and gas. So to get my money back I just accepted everything they sent and didn't do it. I guess it was just the point of the matter. I've been doing this for over a month and they keep sending them. They call and threaten to charge me back but I'm Already paid in full. Lol


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Mr Sorry,

Don't LOL. If you added MSI as an additional Insured on your Insurance policy they can start turning in claims for "missed items" on your non-completed inspections. Heck you or your insurance can be paying for complete rehabs on your dime. Remember each claim you pay your deductible. Make sure you are a LLC or INC otherwise it will trash your personal credit score and ability to purchase another Ins Policy due to excessive claim activity.


----------

